# Disposable Sink Traps?



## jar546 (Sep 30, 2019)

Found in Italy at a train station.


----------



## steveray (Sep 30, 2019)

No vacuum break on the hose bibb either...


----------



## Sifu (Sep 30, 2019)

Why all the way to Italy?  You can get those right here at Home Depot!  But, if it helps write
off the trip.......


----------



## steveray (Sep 30, 2019)

I have never seen them in chrome here....CLASSY.....


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 30, 2019)

Lots of places for gunk to catch, no?


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Found in Italy at a train station.
> View attachment 5903




Wait a minute, where was our invite to go to Italy????


----------



## north star (Sep 30, 2019)

*# = # = #*

Apparently no hot water supply line either !

*# = # = #*


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 1, 2019)

Interesting point, hmmm?


----------



## Mech (Oct 2, 2019)

Is the drain stopper mechanism within an accessible reach range?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 2, 2019)

Do we even know what codes Italy uses?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 3, 2019)

The DaVinci Code (smiling)


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2019)

EasyDrain P-trap amazon.com




*And No I would not Approve it*


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2019)

*And Nor would I Approve this one*


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2019)

That looks like the robot from lost in space......"Warning, Warning!"


----------



## mark handler (Oct 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> That looks like the robot from lost in space......"Warning, Warning!"


----------



## steveray (Oct 4, 2019)

SEE?....LOL....!


----------



## Mech (Oct 4, 2019)

I can't tell if there is positive slope for the pipe section around the robot's neckline.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 6, 2019)

The original Dr Who Darlocks had toilet plungers


----------



## e hilton (Oct 6, 2019)

You simply must approve it!   You have to!   Amazon sells it, they wouldn't sell something that you couldn’t use.  I bet i can find a web influencer that has a video for it.


----------



## classicT (Oct 7, 2019)

First, Jar starts us off with this post... now its on the front page of the forum in an ad for Angie's List.

Everyone of these accordion style "pipes" that I have seen have some type of note stating that they are for temporary or emergency use only.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 7, 2019)

e hilton said:


> You simply must approve it!   You have to!   Amazon sells it, they wouldn't sell something that you couldn’t use.  I bet i can find a web influencer that has a video for it.



Holy sh!& you are right.  I have the same thing.  Weird.  I honestly had no idea that Google or was paying that close attention.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 7, 2019)

e hilton said:


> You simply must approve it!   You have to!   Amazon sells it, they wouldn't sell something that you couldn’t use.  I bet i can find a web influencer that has a video for it.



Just like Home Depot eh?


----------



## e hilton (Oct 7, 2019)

If Angies List endorses it ... never mind.


----------



## HForester (Oct 7, 2019)

*IPC (and IRC plumbing) requirement

412.1.2 Waste fittings.*
Waste fittings shall conform to ASME A112.18.2/CSA B125.2, ASTM F409 or to one of the standards listed in Tables 702.1and 702.4 for aboveground drainage and vent pipe and fittings.

If it complies with one of the standards, not much you can say. But I doubt these comply.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> First, Jar starts us off with this post... now its on the front page of the forum in an ad for Angie's List.
> 
> Everyone of these accordion style "pipes" that I have seen have some type of note stating that they are for temporary or emergency use only.
> 
> View attachment 5919


You though Big Brother is not watching, and reading.... Everything you do on the internet is being watched.

Your Google searches, voice searches, all are tracked and stored by Google so that the advertisements can be as tailored and accurate as they can be.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/tech/internet/are-you-being-tracked-on-internet-know-how-to-find-out/articleshow/60890696.cms
...notice that as soon as one searches for a product on Amazon or Flipkart, various advertisements of similar products appear on your Facebook home page


----------



## mark handler (Oct 8, 2019)

e hilton said:


> If Angies List endorses it ... never mind.


they went for the artwork not the work


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 8, 2019)

"Avoid" those sites at all costs, what you say on them can be "dragged" up at a later date and used "against" you; so can our comments here too.


----------



## HForester (Oct 8, 2019)

It always pays to be professional in one's communications...I have paid the price for the instances where I wasn't (i.e., I am human and have made mistakes)


----------

